# Bluetooh on/off avec Applescript



## lillumultipass (27 Mai 2010)

Bonjour à tous!

alors voilà, comme je voudrais pouvoir utiliser le clavier BT de l'iMac avec l'iPad, le seul moyen que j'ai trouvé pour l'instant, c'est d'éteindre le BT sur l'iMac, l'allumer sur l'iPad puis, quand j'ai fini, d'éteindre le BT sur l'iPad, d'utiliser Rowmote pour controler le mac et remettre le BT.

Une façon de rendre tout ceci un tout petit peu plus pratique serait d'avoir une sorte d'icône sur le bureau qui me permettrait d'allumer/éteindre le BT juste en cliquant dessus.

Y-aurait-il moyen de faire cela avec un script pour un néophyte (plutôt habitué à coder en VBA...) ou ça risque d'être trop compliqué?

Merci


----------



## lillumultipass (4 Juin 2010)

Personne???


----------



## ceslinstinct (4 Juin 2010)

lillumultipass a dit:


> Personne???


Bonjour

Va voir la:

http://www.macosxhints.com/article.php?story=20070328181324855

où

http://www.axoniclabs.com/Bluetoggle/

@+


----------



## lillumultipass (7 Juin 2010)

Super, merci!
Avec l'applescript, c'est nickel!


----------

